

Information is Beautiful Visualization & Design awards - mountaineer
http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/2013-winners/

======
mountaineer
Also can see the nominees -
[http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/2013-shortlist/](http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/2013-shortlist/)

